# 58º Festival Internacional de la primavera -Trujillo (Perú)



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Ante todo gracias a todos lo comentarios....

Bueno el corso lo veo siempre dese hace dos años (antes no me gustaba ir) en la Av. America al frente del Fleming ya que una prima vive al frente y siempre la acompaño a ver el corso desde al frente de su casa, el corso pasa por varias avenidas no solo por esa....Se inicia en la Av. Manuel Vera Enriquez, sigue Av España, sigue Av. Juan Pablo II (la mejor avenida diria yo para ver el corso), de ahi Av America sur ( donde yo estuve) para terminar en el ovalo Grau.

Segundo es cierto el corso es muy desorganizado, pues la gente se apodera de las veredas y eso genera malestar en la población pues uno no puede pararse donde desea por que al toque te quieren cobrar espacio...... what????? eacaso eres dueño de la vereda....tu factura??? muestrala psss.... plop odio eso......


Tercero se noto al toke el caambio de dueño de WONG pues los fuegos artificiales fueron menos y mas sencillos en comparación al año pasado incluso el UNICO carro que presentaron fue muy sencillo, se noto el cambio de dueño y la misma gente comentaba que WONG como ya no es peruano ya no le pone más ganas, pero en fin estuvo bien pero pudo estar mejor.


----------



## darioperu (Aug 3, 2008)

muy bien


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Simpaticón ah.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Que simpaticòn!!! me gustan algunos carritos... otros no tanto!


----------



## italianox (Oct 27, 2007)

interesante el corso primaveral, definitamente una tradicion q debe continuar, claro q seria mejor si los organizadores hicieran algo mas formal y organizado; con respecto a la avenida... ni q solo pasara x esa, depende de en cual tomes la foto...

Psdt. una verdadera lastima lo de Wonghno:


----------



## elmiocid (Mar 11, 2006)

lo de wong es cierto el año pasado hicieron algo agradable, en cambio este año x poco y ya no presentan nada q desgraciahno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:hno:


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

¡La miss Roky's! ¿Por qué no la traen a Lima? :lol:

En fin, debo decir que todos los corsos tienen algo de huachafos, incluyendo el tan 'venerado' que Wong organiza en Miraflores por Fiestas Patrias. Sin embargo, me parece interesante que en una ciudad como Trujillo, la cual está atrayendo a la mayor cantidad de inversiones comerciales en el interior, esta actividad sea empleada para posicionar las marcas recién llegadas de Lima entre la población local.


----------



## jvc33 (Sep 5, 2008)

En toda mi vida solo fui al corso dos veces, y me parecio que todos los años era casi igual por eso decidi no ir, pero el año pasado lo vi por la tele y me alegre el cambio que Wong le habia dado, me emocione, y pense que este año con la entrada de los grandes centros comerciales iba a mejorar muchisimo, pero no fue asi. hace mas apoyo del empresariado, creo que ya son 58 años de festival es hora de empezar a mejorar. por otro lado felicito al club de leones que a pesar de muchas dificultades siempre trata de sacar adelante el festival.


----------



## Tiger_Army (Jul 18, 2007)

No hay más fotos de las guaripolas?


----------



## dldzoids (Apr 2, 2007)

A pesar de vivir en Trujillo toda mi vida, NUNCA he ido a ver el corso, no se, no me llama la atención estar ahi, aunque mirarlo en fotos no será espectacular, pero es entretenido.


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Gracias libidito kay:


----------



## KSK (Dec 9, 2007)

concuerdo con Perupd en q hay q emepzar a organizarlo mejor... lo de las vallas es buena idea .. y arreglar las pistas !!!! urgente !!!


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Se ve interesante el desfile, pero es claro que si mejoraran el entorno se vería más bonito


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

es qe el entorno es "laaaaargo" sino que libidito no escogio la mejor zona hno:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Trujillo_Rocks said:


> es qe el entorno es "laaaaargo" sino que libidito no escogio la mejor zona hno:


:bash:


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Libis, lindas tus fotos, me ha encantado el corso, sobretodo el de los escarabajos, parece que he visto a mi primer hijo Gracias a tí me acabo de enterar que también Wong ha hecho un corso muy bonito en la ciudad de la eterna primavera.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Dios mío, qué pintoresco. Sólo faltaba la Tigresa del Oriente!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks (Nov 25, 2006)

^^ pfffff en otras palabras te parecio huachafo el corso... hno:que nais

libidito pls deja poner algunas fotitas 
































































son de noticiastrujillo.com


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Bonitas fotos!!!!


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Ese cóndor la fregada jajaja


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que cóndor taaaan feo.... Gracias por el aporte rocks.


----------

